
We made it to the front page of HN - dr_dimitru
https://medium.com/@smart_egg/grabn-go-css-editor-made-it-to-hn-front-page-a5a1d28e0a0a
======
detaro
Don't put out posts asking others to upvote you, that easily gets your
submissions flagged and potentially gets you banned around here.

